# Milwaukee Hand Tools



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Some of their handtools are very gimicky, others are great. IMO the fastback utility knife is the best on the market. Screwdrivers arent bad ither. Love the exc drive. And their wearing about the same as kleins


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

randas said:


> Some of their handtools are very gimicky, others are great. IMO the fastback utility knife is the best on the market. Screwdrivers arent bad ither. Love the exc drive. And their wearing about the same as kleins


I really like their wire strippers, they are by far the heaviest I have ever used. Really solidly built. Basically stocky needle nose with wire stripper integrated into them.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

I think their tools are pretty solid, especially the strippers. Just way over priced. I'm not paying close to $30 for a pair of strippers. If they brought the prices back down to earth, I might consider giving them a shot.


----------



## pistol pete (Jul 4, 2011)

The strippers are amazing as far as I'm concerend ,the lock isn't really functional , and the fact that there's no looping hole took some getting used to but otherwise awsome. The ***** to me left a lot to be desired .. I bent the handles together rather qickly ... the scredrivers seem pretty good also...


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I've been a strong supporter of the Milwaukee strippers. I like the way they feel, and the usefulness of the needlenose.

I'm past threads, people have complained about the cutting edge. Sometimes it doesn't cut completely thru stranded wire due to the edge not extending far enough toward the pivot. If you mainly use solid wire, you likely haven't noticed the issue, but I can assure you, it is annoying.

The second issue is that there is exposed metal that your hand can unexpectedly touch if you ever work on live circuits (save the argument). The metal the lock clips to is easily contacted with your hand if you aren't careful.

The last problem I have is very minor, but is a nuisance to me. I don't wear a tool belt. I put my linemans and screwdriver in my back pocket and usually put one handle of my strippers in the corner of my front pocket. I've been doing this way for years. The Milwaukee brand stripper very often falls out of my pocket. I don't really know if it is a pocket issue or a tool issue. It sounds minor, but they are heavy and if they fall out on a customer's wood floor, there will be some damage to the floor.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Deep Cover said:


> I've been a strong supporter of the Milwaukee strippers. I like the way they feel, and the usefulness of the needlenose.
> 
> I'm past threads, people have complained about the cutting edge. Sometimes it doesn't cut completely thru stranded wire due to the edge not extending far enough toward the pivot. If you mainly use solid wire, you likely haven't noticed the issue, but I can assure you, it is annoying.
> 
> ...


That pretty much settles it for me. All three of those issues would be a problem.

I use a lot of stranded wire.
I do work on live circuits frequently.
I also carry my strippers in my front pocket exactly like you describe.

These are definitely not the strippers for me. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

By far these are one of the best strippers that I used. I've had no issues using them with appropriately sized stranded wire. They cut screws better than my Kleins ever did. They have a great feel , heavier than most and feel really comfortable in your hand. They actually function well as needle nose. For $27 that definitely worth every penny. As far as using them on live circuits I don't think they were ever intended for straight electrical work. They seemed better suited to control work. If you're looking for something that functions better for live electrical work try these: http://www.milwaukeetool.com/hand-tools/pliers/48-22-3068


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

Deep Cover said:


> I've been a strong supporter of the Milwaukee strippers. I like the way they feel, and the usefulness of the needlenose.
> 
> I'm past threads, people have complained about the cutting edge. Sometimes it doesn't cut completely thru stranded wire due to the edge not extending far enough toward the pivot. If you mainly use solid wire, you likely haven't noticed the issue, but I can assure you, it is annoying.
> 
> ...


I was going to say the exact same thing.


----------



## SEREMan2000 (Aug 29, 2011)

I own 3 of the 11 in 1 screwdrivers and love them. I'm not crazy about the fact they are made in China thou.


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

Deep Cover said:


> I've been a strong supporter of the Milwaukee strippers. I like the way they feel, and the usefulness of the needlenose.


Today's dose of phrases out-of-context
:blink::laughing:


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

I bought a few of their tools out of curiosity, the 6in1 combination pliers, the side cutters and linesmans. 

Other than the plastic sliding lock on the combination pliers, I really can't complain about anything. The tool is what I expected of it, a lighter duty than standard needle nose we're all used to, but the versatility makes up for it. 

Though I think for the majority of the work I keep running into, and the level of abuse I'm accustomed to subjecting needle nose to, I'd have been happier with the slightly beefier 6in1 long nose pliers. Which I'll probably buy next time I see them on the shelves.

To be honest if I didn't already own enough tools to make up 3 or 4 complete sets of tools, I'd probably buy more of their stuff. I only buy replacements or experiment with new tools that look like they might do something nothing I already have doesn't.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Yikes! Everyone likes the strippers.

I posted this back in February 2013...



















Also I don't think they can ream.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Deep Cover said:


> I've been a strong supporter of the Milwaukee strippers.


Those strippers have too much going on.

I just want a pair of strippers.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

daveEM said:


> Yikes! Everyone likes the strippers. I posted this back in February 2013... Also I don't think they can ream.


Thanks,
I almost bought a pair,, now I'll save for some other gizmo.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Wirenuting said:


> Thanks,
> I almost bought a pair,, now I'll save for some other gizmo.


The install pliers by Knipex have an amazing reamer which does the job without any question! The Milwaukee does function but it does leave a ribbing pattern which I am not overly fond of. 

Maybe I should make a comparison between the Install pliers Vs. the 6 in 1 Combination Linesman Pliers

Without question the Install pliers are extremely well constructed, just the wire strippers are extremely limited.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

nick.sek said:


> The install pliers by Knipex have an amazing reamer which does the job without any question! The Milwaukee does function but it does leave a ribbing pattern which I am not overly fond of.
> 
> Maybe I should make a comparison between the Install pliers Vs. the 6 in 1 Combination Linesman Pliers
> 
> ...



I saw those pliers a while ago and have really wanted them ever since. The only thing that had been keeping me from pulling the trigger is I can't tell from the video and pictures how well it can per twist wires before putting them in a wire nut, since they only have that little needle nose point on them. What do you think of them nick?


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

fanelle said:


> I saw those pliers a while ago and have really wanted them ever since. The only thing that had been keeping me from pulling the trigger is I can't tell from the video and pictures how well it can per twist wires before putting them in a wire nut, since they only have that little needle nose point on them. What do you think of them nick?


They are extremely awesome, and have become my go to pocket tool, there is no doubt they are out performed by others tools, but they cover a ridiculous range of abilities. When I go a response call this tool, a multimeter and two screwdrivers are the first response tools I bring out. Well worth the money. 

And they can twist wires extremely well. :thumbsup:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Nick, do you know where I could find knipex install pliers that are 1000v rated? I've seen pictures of them but nothing else. I've decided to pull the trigger on them


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

I know you can get them on home depots website.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Nick, do you know where I could find knipex install pliers that are 1000v rated? I've seen pictures of them but nothing else. I've decided to pull the trigger on them


http://www.amazon.com/Knipex-Electrical-Installation-Pliers-Sprung/dp/B007C1O9QQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1387139578&sr=8-1&keywords=installation+pliers+knipex+vde

may not be the best price (generally is) but I can ensure you where ever you live, Amazon will provide.

Enjoy them!:thumbsup:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks I just bought them on Amazon for 58 bucks.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Thanks I just bought them on Amazon for 58 bucks.


Enjoy!

Give us some feedback when they come in!


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Thanks I just bought them on Amazon for 58 bucks.


Who's the fanboy now? Hahaha enjoy the pliers. They're great


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Rochsolid said:


> Who's the fanboy now? Hahaha enjoy the pliers. They're great


Haha I know right. I'm coming around


----------



## Simmons22 (Dec 12, 2013)

I would recommend the 6n1. Make sure the it's the one with the metal locking clip though. My first one was plastic and broke after a week or so. Good tool though.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Simmons22 said:


> I would recommend the 6n1. Make sure the it's the one with the metal locking clip though. My first one was plastic and broke after a week or so. Good tool though.


I didn't get a great look at it online. I noticed they have 3 different styles of the install pliers- the normal all red coated handles, the red and blue comfort handles, and the yellow and red 1000v style. I went with the 1000v simply because I like the looks of it better and it was actually cheaper than the comfort grip style


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

Anyone used the Milwaukee "Hollowcore" magnetic nut drivers? They look like they would be useful in certain situations such as when using threaded rod but $80 bucks seems a little high.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

sburton224 said:


> Anyone used the Milwaukee "Hollowcore" magnetic nut drivers? They look like they would be useful in certain situations such as when using threaded rod but $80 bucks seems a little high.


Cool idea on a tool milwaukee has been at the draft board without mercy


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

sburton224 said:


> Anyone used the Milwaukee "Hollowcore" magnetic nut drivers? They look like they would be useful in certain situations such as when using threaded rod but $80 bucks seems a little high.


I've got a set. They'll also work on square nuts, which is nice. I got them from Toolbarn.com for $62, plus I got a free 25 ft. Milwaukee magnetic tape measure.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

The Motts said:


> I've got a set. They'll also work on square nuts, which is nice. I got them from Toolbarn.com for $62, plus I got a free 25 ft. Milwaukee magnetic tape measure.


How badass is their new tape measure line! Best I ever used, except for the killer weight


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

nick.sek said:


> How badass is their new tape measure line! Best I ever used, except for the killer weight


I have the 25' tape measure and am disappointed in the standout.

But I am also used to the standout of the Fat Max Xtreme.

Its still an awesome tape measure and the best clip I have ever seen.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

nick.sek said:


> How badass is their new tape measure line! Best I ever used, except for the killer weight


The only thing I don't like about the tape measures is the belt clip. It's so heavy duty it makes it hard to get it off the tape holder on my belt.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

The Motts said:


> The only thing I don't like about the tape measures is the belt clip. It's so heavy duty it makes it hard to get it off the tape holder on my belt.


The clip is my favorite part. It doesn't get knocked off my tool belt as often as the other tape measures I have.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

drspec said:


> I have the 25' tape measure and am disappointed in the standout. But I am also used to the standout of the Fat Max Xtreme. Its still an awesome tape measure and the best clip I have ever seen.


I dont know why, but i always buy fat max and i get a few months tops before the standout becomes something like 6 feet


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Next72969 said:


> I dont know why, but i always buy fat max and i get a few months tops before the standout becomes something like 6 feet


I only buy basic Stanley's that start out with a 6' standout and end up in pieces at the bottom of my lift


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

The Motts said:


> The only thing I don't like about the tape measures is the belt clip. It's so heavy duty it makes it hard to get it off the tape holder on my belt.


I like it - it has a solid feel to it,


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> I only buy basic Stanley's that start out with a 6' standout and end up in pieces at the bottom of my lift


Lol im hard on my tapes too. Go through about two or three a year


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

I rarely never need more then a 16' tape measure. I typically am only laying out for one 10' stick of conduit at a time.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Next72969 said:
 

> Lol im hard on my tapes too. Go through about two or three a year


I'm at about 6 or 7 a year. I only spend about ten bucks on them so I'm not out too much


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

I liked the fact that their multi-screwdriver included:
- R1, R2, R3 square bits
- Philips 1 & 2
- Straight 1&2.

I bitched to Klein because their multi includes Torx,
instead of R3 square, which IMO electricians will find
much more useful for conduit fittings. Torx sux.

It makes sense that Milwaukee included R3 square, and 
will likely buy their multi for that reason.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

rexowner said:


> I liked the fact that their multi-screwdriver included:
> - R1, R2, R3 square bits
> - Philips 1 & 2
> - Straight 1&2.
> ...


The Torx has bailed me on on VFDs I guess it comes down to what we are doing, though I do own both and the milwaukee is extremely nice as far a multi-bit screw drivers go, though it is exceptionally more heavy (a lot more metal mass so I feel it will hold up longer).


----------

